# Anyone used Anavar for a bulk ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

The reason I've ask this is because I'd like to get big but have some fat

Therefore I was advised to used anavar opposed to dbol

What you reckon chaps ?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Obviously if you want bulk then go for Dianabol,but if you are carrying a fair bit of BF then I would say go with Anavar and try and cut down a bit.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

You would need 100mg ED for 8 weeks or so to see much gains & u would see better gains (bulk wise) with 40mg dbol ED for 6 weeks.. MUCH cheaper aswell


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Run Var and Tren and recomp


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes but £ for £ you could run 3 or 4 dbol cycles for the price of 1 var cycle, at the end which you would have more lean muscle mass?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

So I'm better off taking dbol for a nice big size ?

What's the chances of me having more muscle mass at the end of the cycle then now ?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

chilisi said:


> If you already think your fat, then taking Dbol could make it worse. As water retention with the wrong kind of diet can look like fat. Even if your diet is strict, you may still bloat up. Any water will go down after the cycle, so you won't be as big, so be prepared for that.
> 
> Plus, with a AAS that aromatises, your at risk at all the sides from higher Oestrogen levels.


Yeah I think Ive got a bit of fat. So general opionion here is to go with anavar in my case ?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm using anavar (100mg/day) with a rip blend (test, tren, mast). The fat is melting away, but shockingly, I'm bulking with lean mass at the same time.

Dianabol is 1950s steroid technology. It forms a terrible methylated estrogen and water bloat (which can easily be mistaken for bulk), but if you don't want to gain fat around your middle, hips, chest and thighs, estrogen is your enemy. If you're a pre-op transexual (I know several - employed by my thai wife), estrogens are your friend.

As a chemist, I would never advise any male bodybuilder to use dbol. Not now that east german scientists have sorted it out with a chlorine atom (turinabol). Turinabol is now widely available, and only slightly more expensive than dianabol.

Your first instinct was best, though. There are several UGLs who do 50mg anavar tablets, and they really bring the price down.

Having used dbol, winstrol, tbol etc, I was told that anavar is a weak steroid. Now that I'm using it I can tell you that it isn't. All of us, at any time, are either "cutting" or looking for a "clean bulker". Nobody really wants a "dirty bulker" and this isn't the 1970s where you took whatever you could get from some guy down the gym. You can get anything off that interweb and you can read all about it on forums like this.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Bashman said:


> I would just cut instead of bulking period, no need for AAS unless you're already lingering around 10% BF.


Is that so? Haha.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

yer agree with chilisi mate, if bf is high drop it down you increase the risk of estrogenic sides (gyno being one) when on gear that aromatises especially when your carrying extra bf. having had experience with anavar great product and used with the right diet you can yield some fantastic results!

good luck either way


----------

